# Northeast Blackout Party!



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2003)

Everyone who doesn't have any power, post here!



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 14, 2003)

I blame 'Al Kyda'.  Where was our Homeland Sucurity?  They need to stop checking out Aunt Frida's dirty Ka-Nickers at the areoport and start doing their duty.  That being, running on those little wheels under Niagara Falls so we can have our Conditioned Air, and Processed Water. Yes.

(ok, so I'm a little baked as I spent the day in the hot sun at the country fair today.) 

I still blame Al.... or Bill.   Its one of their faults.


----------



## Ender (Aug 14, 2003)

isn't this the Amish chat room???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 14, 2003)

Now on Amishtalk.com:

Buggys and you

How to get more milk from besie.

Avoiding the evils of technology.

How to tell if your child has been possesed by a 'pokemon'.

Why there are no other colors but black.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *isn't this the Amish chat room??? *



Heh.

Kaith, we get Amish stories here all the time--crash with a buggy caused a death just last week (no joke).

Who else is posting without power?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 14, 2003)

I was on a phone conference wiht four differnet cites at once and they all lost power  Including my office.

I knew it was bad.

GM Has canceled work for tomorrow. As the power companies have informed us, and I already knew, it takes about 24 hours to get the generators back online after an emergency crash like this. So about 4:00 PM tomorrow those with out power in the SE MI should have power. Unless there are other problems caused by the crash.

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 15, 2003)

So long as you Easterners stay casual and don't start with the looting n rioting during your blackout it's all good...  

Hey, why not just get together with friends, order a kegger and have a blackout party!! :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha


----------



## Seig (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *So long as you Easterners stay casual and don't start with the looting n rioting *


I never get to have any fun.....


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Now on Amishtalk.com:
> 
> Buggys and you
> ...




LOL!!!  :roflmao:
Especially the last one!  Just like Henry Ford said when making the first assembly line automobile...you can order any color you would like, as long as it is black.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

I don't know what you Americans did, but thanks for sharing your black out with us Canadian's eh!!!!

Power finally came on at 2:30 this morning for me, but much of Ontario is still out.

Okay Come On, Which of you Forgot to pay your Hydro Bill!!!!  :shrug:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

Ah, in the part of NY I'm at, the power came back on around 9 or 10.  It was funny because the power went out about 5 minutes before I got to the karate school for class.  We did have class in the dark, it was pretty cool.  We didn't do anything too strenuous, only went over termonology for about 45 minutes.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Ah, in the part of NY I'm at, the power came back on around 9 or 10.  It was funny because the power went out about 5 minutes before I got to the karate school for class.  We did have class in the dark, it was pretty cool.  We didn't do anything too strenuous, only went over termonology for about 45 minutes. *



That would have been an opportun time for "sparring when too dark to see; or sparring while blinded" type of training.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *That would have been an opportun time for "sparring when too dark to see; or sparring while blinded" type of training.  *



Yeah, but if there had been an accident it would have been a good time for first aid in the dark training!

It sounds like things are improving. Lots of places are without water too--who is posting without having showered? :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *who is posting without having showered? :idunno: *



Heh...everyone who is a regular at sci-fi cons? 

Oh wait, you meant due to the blackout....

:rofl:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

Haha...good one Kaith!  We didn't do sparring because we have a dojo where there are not only walls to crash into, but there are also metal support poles for the ceiling.  So, I don't think it would be a good thing to be sparring....  I know for certain that if I were to be hit in the dark, I'd look like this...:soapbox:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2003)

I just had a thought...

Wouldnt a blackout be a perfect training op for folks studying ninjitsu and systema?

Its funny, but...think about it....


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

Actually, before the start of class, my best friend and I were saying that our other friend who really wants to train in a Ninjitsu school would love this atmosphere for training.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2003)

I've lectured mathematics through a blackout (twice).


----------



## Ender (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I just had a thought...
> 
> Wouldnt a blackout be a perfect training op for folks studying ninjitsu and systema?
> ...



We sparred under a strobe light....weirrrrd..*L


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *We sparred under a strobe light....weirrrrd..*L *



At least it wasn't under a disco light...


----------



## Seig (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I've lectured mathematics through a blackout (twice). *


Were your students awake?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2003)

:lool: 

I slept thru my college years..hmm....that explains soooo much.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Were your students awake? *



Always! I won't stand for anything else!

Who else has no power?


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Always! I won't stand for anything else!
> 
> Who else has no power? *



Haha...no power is a thing in the distant past for me...I got it back about 5 hours after it went out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2003)

Ya know....just a shameless plug here...

While the NE was in the dark, -we- were up and running at full speed.  We suffered -no- downtime for any of our sites.  I had a chat with our datacenter and the short (english) version is, they can run for well over a week without outside power due to their redundant backup generators.

Really cool huh?



I now return you to "Candle lighting 101"


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 16, 2003)

Excellent! It never hurts to have all types of redundant precautions in place, especially when it comes to IT and data.
You never want to wake up and find out that the **** has hit the fan... :xtrmshock


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Excellent! It never hurts to have all types of redundant precautions in place, especially when it comes to IT and data.
> You never want to wake up and find out that the **** has hit the fan... :xtrmshock *



Nope.  Had it happen once.  Never again. 

Psst.....hey everyone....we do hosting.   Nice rates....and a lemon fresh scent! :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I blame 'Al Kyda'.  Where was our Homeland Sucurity?  They need to stop checking out Aunt Frida's dirty Ka-Nickers at the areoport and start doing their duty.  That being, running on those little wheels under Niagara Falls so we can have our Conditioned Air, and Processed Water. Yes.
> 
> (ok, so I'm a little baked as I spent the day in the hot sun at the country fair today.)
> ...



Blame "Da Buffalo Bunch." That's what happens to ya when you don't pay on time! Next time, they won't pick up your garbage!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 16, 2003)

I was out and pretty mad about the whole thing.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey, it was you Ohio types who started it.

Here in Western IN we had a brief outage about 4AM that morning, but nothing more.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2003)

There was just a post in RMA about a seminar rescheduled because of the blackout.

Sounds from the news like this blackout will end up being very expensive when all is said and doen.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 17, 2003)

Total Chaos. I got the hell out of Dodge and spent the weekend in the country, on the other side of the state. I am back in town today. It was kinda nuts here for a little bit. I thought "they" did a good job of getting things up and running again, however.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2003)

Good for you *PAUL*! Getting away was probably a smart idea!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 17, 2003)

I had phone calls from Plants in SPring Hill TN and from people in SE MI because they all thought we jsut had to get issue resolved. We had meetings every day at 3:00 PM and sometimes also at 10:00 AM. It is very frustrating to actualy have got a day off like this and then not only have to work it, yet work the weekend. Oh Yeah All unpaid .

In the end I have to run around on Monday and get things done and the plant will have its; parts on Tuesday. Not Monday Morning. Not like the world has come to an end. Yes, it is a wuality improvment we want to get into the customers hands. It is not anything real big or the plant would have stopped building cars. Yet, everyone acts like it would happen.

Just venting


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...9/ap_on_re_eu/italy_blackout&cid=518&ncid=716

Most of Italy has been hit by a blackout caused (suspiciously enough) by the Swiss.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...9/ap_on_re_eu/italy_blackout&cid=518&ncid=716
> 
> Most of Italy has been hit by a blackout caused (suspiciously enough) by the Swiss. *




*shakes fist* darn swiss....can't even make good cheez....lol...


where was i at the time of the power outtages? i don't remember getting hit...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **shakes fist* darn swiss....can't even make good cheez....lol...
> 
> 
> where was i at the time of the power outtages? i don't remember getting hit... *



*pokes Abbey*

uhh you were in class , we weren't affected by the outages~!!!


----------

